# Jumping up at other dogs faces..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is almost 5 Months and I can see that she is getting to the terrible two's as she is more unresponsive to (even basic)commands .Thanks to my friends on ILMC I know this is to be expected and I know it will pass. However when Betty meets other dogs she is always friendly but has the habit of jumping up at their faces..I wonder if this is part of the reason she was attacked and wondered if anyone knows how best to try to
stop it as I'm scared she may come across a grumpy dog........


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller used to do this and I think there was a thread on it not so long ago. The only way Weller learnt his manners was to be told off by a grumpy dog or two, he did end up with a little nick on his face once but to be honest this is what taught him not to do it. Try as I might it wasn't something I could teach him. 
Doggy etiquette best taught by dogs
I will say that obviously if you are unsure of a dog you don't know then probably best to get her on a lead but with others she does know then I would leave them to it, she may get a stern telling off, which sounds a lot worse than it is but she will learn and it is something she needs to learn as when she gets bigger her over enthusiasm might well get her in to a full on fight. They do learn reeeeally quickley


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Weller used to do this and I think there was a thread on it not so long ago. The only way Weller learnt his manners was to be told off by a grumpy dog or two, he did end up with a little nick on his face once but to be honest this is what taught him not to do it. Try as I might it wasn't something I could teach him.
> Doggy etiquette best taught by dogs
> I will say that obviously if you are unsure of a dog you don't know then probably best to get her on a lead but with others she does know then I would leave them to it, she may get a stern telling off, which sounds a lot worse than it is but she will learn and it is something she needs to learn as when she gets bigger her over enthusiasm might well get her in to a full on fight. They do learn reeeeally quickley


Thanks Karen, I went to Ascot car boot sale at the weekend and there was
a stool holder that had rescued Spanish water dog ( I thought it was a poo). It was really timid because it had not be socailised properly. Betty jumped up at her a couple of times and got nipped but it didn't seem to put her off...I'm sure you are right though she just needs to be taught a more severe ( tho not too drastic) lesson..


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys the same and hes had more then one bad telling off ,he does still do it but he is getting better.Also because i was more scared then him when we met new dogs i would pull on his lead,well its better if you have a loose lead when they meet dogs it stops them getting over excited and jumpy dx


----------

